# Anyone else put fans on their chickens?



## dmkrieg (Jul 11, 2017)

I have a 10 x 30 horse stall that I converted into a chicken stall and put their big chicken house inside. They have a doggy door on a pulley system to let them in and out of the barn. I do have a 30 x 50 ft run for them outside that they access from the doggy door So they are closed up at night. I put 4 fans on the stall for circulation. Is this a bad thing??


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nope, air circulation is important for keeping things comfortable. I think we've all got at least one fan on our birds. It's best that it not blow directly on them but when I forget I will find birds standing in front of the fan to cool down.


----------



## dmkrieg (Jul 11, 2017)

I noticed that has well they were all standing in front of one. The others are high up. It was funny because they were my white crested polish and they looked like they were rocking out hahahah


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Something I read years ago that the fan can cause dehydration. I've never seen it so I haven't obsessed over keeping them from being able to get to it if they felt they needed it. One of things I learned is to let them use their instincts for what is right for them. Sometimes it's hard to do but who would know better than them what they need.

Want to see something fun? A bird that has taken a mud bath. I only ever had one do it the one in my avatar. She was a mess afterwards but bright, shiny clean the next day.


----------



## dmkrieg (Jul 11, 2017)

Oh that would be awesome to see! Hahahah


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I echo what Robin has stated. I have several fans blowing in the pens and one inside each hen house. The fans inside the hen house blow air out a vent, indirect airflow returns inside through the other vents, no direct air blowing on the chickens at night.
Having plenty of fresh cool water available especially during warm/hot weather is paramount.
BTW: You have a very nice set up


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Fans are great. My coop has one.I also put ice in the water.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I would if I had electric power there. I'm just keeping their shady scratch holes wet. That seems to keep them satisfied.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

dmkrieg said:


> I have a 10 x 30 horse stall that I converted into a chicken stall and put their big chicken house inside. They have a doggy door on a pulley system to let them in and out of the barn. I do have a 30 x 50 ft run for them outside that they access from the doggy door So they are closed up at night. I put 4 fans on the stall for circulation. Is this a bad thing??
> View attachment 22675
> View attachment 22676


I'm going to use fans!


----------



## dmkrieg (Jul 11, 2017)

Perfect thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Fans are great. I have one I need to get out of storage, it was over $300. It's a big fan.

Yesterday I washed my horse and stood her in front of the "barn cooler fan" which is about 4 feet in diameter and it dried her off quick.


----------

